# Introducing MixBox - All the FX you need in one rack



## IKMultimedia (Sep 17, 2020)

We are very excited to announce MixBox, a “500 series”-style virtual rack plug-in for Mac and PC. It offers musicians, producers and engineers of every genre all the effects they need in* one “rack” to mix faster and more efficiently while enjoying professional sound quality and a convenient, lightning-fast workflow.*

MixBox includes *70 studio processors and creative effects derived from IK’s T-RackS, AmpliTube, and SampleTank, as well as four stunning new reverb algorithms*. It packs these processors into a convenient and intuitive channel strip layout that can be used as a plug-in for any DAW or in stand-alone mode. *View the complete gear and effects collection here*.

Users can create and save their own custom channel strips in an 8-slot “rack” that can be used in all major DAWs. With drag & drop routing and a range of advanced controls like wet/dry mix, sidechain and individual processor gain, users can assemble even complex, professional processor chains in seconds.





MixBox’s stand-alone mode offers a complete, easy-to-use mixing experience for nearly any situation, with up to eight separate racks of eight processors each.

Audio can be fed into a computer from any source such as a digital mixer or audio interface, and the MixBox main panel will offer control over all eight racks at once. Users can *load rack presets, add or remove processors from each rack, activate the side-chain and manage input/output channels and gain for each rack, all from one panel*.

Beginners will benefit from having hundreds of high-quality effects and presets, as well as 600+ presets, at their fingertips to kick-start their creativity, while advanced users can speed up their workflow by using the customizable format to save and recall whole custom effects chains instantly.





MixBox is now available from our online store and from IK authorized dealers worldwide for an introductory price of $/€199.99* (regular price will be $/€299.99*).

Existing owners of any registered IK product that retails for $/€99 or more can purchase MixBox for an introductory crossgrade price of $/€149.99* (regular crossgrade pricing will be $/€199.99*). 

*Customers that have purchased** at least 5 T-RackS processors, T-RackS 5, T-RackS 5 SE, T-RackS 5 Deluxe, T-RackS 5 MAX, Total Studio 2 MAX, iLoud Micro Monitor, iLoud MTM, & Lurssen Mastering Console will get an additional $/€ 50 automatic coupon applied at checkout, and can get MixBox for only $/€ 99.99** (regular crossgrade pricing will be $/€199.99*).

Click here to learn more about MixBox.

_*All prices excluding taxes.

**Additional coupon is not valid for all promotional, NFR, or free users of the software._


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow - very cool to see! A real competitor it seems to Slate VRS - and no subscription thankfully!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 17, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Wow - very cool to see! A real competitor it seems to Slate VRS - and no subscription thankfully!


Thanks! I think it is great, and I have been happily using it for a good while now. Though I did only just recently get the presets so I have to check out a lot of those (and there are a lot).


----------



## SirkusPi (Sep 17, 2020)

I've been demoing this today. It sounds quite nice to my ears (as most IK things do, and as a result I own a bunch of their software and hardware).

Over on some other forums, the IK rep has indicated that there are no current plans to his knowledge to implement the annoying (my word, not his) consumer-unfriendly practices that IK has previously instituted with Amplitube (with IK’s ongoing refusal to hide presets one doesn't own the components for) or T-RackS (with IK’s ongoing insistence on installing every subsidiary plugin, whether one owns it or not). To be clear, the rep has made clear this is _*not*_ a promise or commitment re: MixBox’s future development.

Even though I’ve avoided some IK software (like T-RackS itself) specifically as a result of IK’s Amplitube and T-RackS approach (and planned to continue to do do so in the future), given this possible move away from IK’s previous Amplitube and T-RackS model, I'm leaning towards being optimistic and buying this, as I do think it sounds good and will work well for me. And perhaps IK has learned how much consumers hate their bloating practices and will treat us kindly? Maybe? Yeah, I know I’m setting myself up to rage later if / when they disappoint me, but hope springs eternal!


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 18, 2020)

Is a gate plugin going to be added in the future? I don't see one listed on the included fx list.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 18, 2020)

pretty cool, but way too expensive for those of us that already own all of T-Racks, Amplitube and almost everything else this was derived from.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

I noticed there’s no Sunset Sounds Studio Reverb stompbox in there?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> pretty cool, but way too expensive for those of us that already own all of T-Racks, Amplitube and almost everything else this was derived from.


Yes. Also, apparently because I bought most of my IKM licenses off of forum members, I am not eligible for the $99 crossgrade, although I do own all of T-RackS


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

I guess I’ll wait for the next group buy.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 19, 2020)

FYI the only way anyone can legally sell you their ikm license is by paying the license transfer fee to ikm and after that you will possess all ownership equally as if you bought it from ikm. Right?

i own almost everything ikm makes and they still wanted $149 at a discounted price for this, not sure where you heard $99, but I probably would not pay $99 either as it doesn’t bring anything new other then a cool looking rack concept. I’m sure there must be a few creative fx in there which are new and unique, but I have a ton of stuff like that already installed on my computer. Just sayin’. I think it is a nice package for someone that is not already invested in amplitube and t-racks. Syntronik has some of them and they sound good and have an easy to use factor.


----------



## zvenx (Sep 19, 2020)

You only see the $99 (if you are eligible for it) as you are about to check out....

The workflow is kind of nice.
The modulation fx are nice. (although I am not a fan of Ik's Amps)
The hope that there won't be multiple tiered versions of this is my last chance for ik with me.

So I bought it for $99.

Would be nice if they added a few more things at no additional cost, some mentioned above (gate, sunset reverb, tapes), but thus far I am quite enjoying it on guitar.

Btw most (not all, new Reverbs, new tape cassette's) are in the racks of Samplitube 4. Of course these are a lot more useful (side chaining, wet/dry, being able to use it on anything etc)
rsp


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes, while it's not apparent at first, you'll see the extra discount when you put MixBox in your cart—if you're signed in and you qualify.

From what I can see when you have most of the effects already, your $99 is paying for the more than 600 presets, the four new reverb algorithms, the new Tape Cassette plugin, the ability to save and recall chains, and any effects in the bundle you don't already own. Whether or not it's worth that price depends on how much use you'll get out of those features.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 19, 2020)

This is an expansion of the rack in Syntronik, which looks like this:






I have always loved this, it's one of my favorite Syntronik features. 

And this is the same thing I love, plus MORE.
8 in the rack vs 4. 70 processors vs 38. Very nice. 

I don't know if I will buy it now. I have to think about that. But when the right price comes along, definitely.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 19, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> Yes, while it's not apparent at first, you'll see the extra discount when you put MixBox in your cart—if you're signed in and you qualify.



Noted. I have some jam points too... checking out demo some more right now...



> From what I can see when you have most of the effects already, your $99 is paying for the more than 600 presets



I'm only seeing roughly 200 presets. Where do you get 600? There could be hidden inner presets for each module too I guess, each module (there are 70), have 5-10 module-specific presets, so that is probably where the rest are.

My conclusion about the presets so far, they are fine, nothing revolutionary or anything... Not worth $99 for the presets alone, IMHO.

I'm still left with the thought I can't justify the price. Its a fine product, if I were starting over, I would choose this over T-Racks probably for a nice collection of FX that covers a wide gamut of possibility; in a simplified way compared to T-Racks. Hell, a lot of people could use this instead of Amplitube bloat too and be perfectly happy...so there is that too.

The FX collection is not as broad as I would have hoped in order to get me interested it would have needed to have some better unique and original FX modules. But its really just the typical stuff, all of which I can handily do using T-Racks, Amplitube, Leslie and so many other products I already have which cover the basic FX ground being covered here.

I think the main advantage of this product is the consolidated rack interface, which is gorgeous to look at and some people will enjoy using this consolidated and somewhat simplified view.. But for me, it doesn't really provide anything new, just pretty lights to look at, and I'll save $99 for something else.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

Check - I do get the €99.99 price at checkout. However... cannot seem to add my jampoints to the mix... did anyone try that yet? Or can’t they be used in an intro sale like this?


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 19, 2020)

I used to be a big IK and T-Racks fan, but over the years have gradually moved away from using their plugins as other more cost-effective state-of-the-art plugins have become available. I think the only ones I use with any regularity nowadays are the Black76 compressor and the Sunset Sound reverb.

IMHO, the entire T-Racks line has been in need of an update and overhaul for many years. For instance, I've been bugging them for at least 10 years to add wet/dry mix knobs to their compressors and saturation units. At least it looks like they've finally added that capability in Mixbox, but I'm still a little underwhelmed by this release. Maybe I'm wrong, but Mixbox just seems like an attractive repackaging of T-Racks. The new reverbs don't thrill me - I've got great reverbs already. So as a T-Racks Max owner, my $99 doesn't seem like it's buying me much more than some nice eye candy.

Yeah, I'm being a bit of a curmudgeon today


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 19, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm only seeing roughly 200 presets. Where do you get 600?


It's part of the Key Features section at the following link:






MixBox audio effects rack. All the FX you need in one rack.


MixBox is a music software effects rack allowing you to chain up to 8 of the 70 audio plugin FX. Recall entire chains instantly for mixing, producing, and more.




www.ikmultimedia.com







doctoremmet said:


> Check - I do get the €99.99 price at checkout. However... cannot seem to add my jampoints to the mix... did anyone try that yet? Or can’t they be used in an intro sale like this?


I believe you can't stack discounts with IK Multimedia, so the Jam Points won't work with the $50 off promo.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## method1 (Sep 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Check - I do get the €99.99 price at checkout. However... cannot seem to add my jampoints to the mix... did anyone try that yet? Or can’t they be used in an intro sale like this?



AFAIK you can only use jam points on full price items.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

method1 said:


> AFAIK you can only use jam points on full price items.


You’re right, I bet that’s the case. Thanks!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 19, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> It's part of the Key Features section at the following link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as I already said....about 200 full presets and then there must be 400 module-specific presets, 5-10 per module. 

They were fine, but I can't justify paying $99 for the included presets


----------



## easyrider (Sep 20, 2020)

Cross grade price is a joke for people with Total studio max, T-racks and SampleTank...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Cross grade price is a joke for people with Total studio max, T-racks and SampleTank...


Agreed


----------



## telecode101 (Sep 20, 2020)

..


----------



## easyrider (Sep 20, 2020)

I’d get it for $49 cross grade pricing...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I’d get it for $49 cross grade pricing...


Same here, I’d deem that reasonable...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 21, 2020)

You cannot combine JamPoints and coupon codes, this information is available on our JamPoints page on the IK site.

Sorry that 99.99 isn't low enough for some but I'd like to dispel some incorrect information - MixBox is not just a reskin of plugins you have in T-RackS, AmpliTube, and/or SampleTank. There are four completely new reverbs and other modules not available elsewhere, plus the new features like wet/dry, sidechaining, instant recall of racks, etc.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 21, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> You cannot combine JamPoints and coupon codes, this information is available on our JamPoints page on the IK site.
> 
> Sorry that 99.99 isn't low enough for some but I'd like to dispel some incorrect information - MixBox is not just a reskin of plugins you have in T-RackS, AmpliTube, and/or SampleTank. There are four completely new reverbs and other modules not available elsewhere, plus the new features like wet/dry, sidechaining, instant recall of racks, etc.



I mean no disrespect nor do I mean to be condescending when I say any of this at all, as I too am planning to purchase Mixbox myself as I absolutely love the look of it, and the streamlined workflow along with the 70 modules included as this truly is a game changer! However I have also noticed that others have also raised and said exactly the same on the Gearslutz forum as they have here on VI, so it cannot be a coincidence that others are also saying the same too? Maybe this is because there is not enough demos of it on YouTube right now, however there will be a live TechTalks on it tomorrow so that may help to clear things up in defence of Mixbox, I am hoping additional modules will be added such as a Gater along with the Sunset Sound Studio Reverb for example.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

To be clear, I also did not mean any disrespect. I just still have some questions. Like, what if I go all in. And then a new reverb or some cool distortion emulation will be released for T-RackS AND Mixbox. I now have to buy the same thing twice?
I mean going forward and something like SSSR would be released on both “platforms”, how would that work out for owners of both T-RackS AND Mixbox? Those are serious considerations - that need to be adressed upfront for me to be able to make the right judgement / decisions. Because if I have to pay twice, I may get Mixbox and abandon T-RackS.

What makes it compelling to have both?

If there are different design philosophies behind each “platform” and the answer is going to be “each has its own sets of benefits, drawbacks and specific use cases” I am afraid this move will introduce confusion and “FOMO” for me. I definitely will not pay twice for what still amounts to dozens of duplicate fx, into the future, without a lot more clarity from you guys.

Whereas I would be willing to pay for the extra functionality Mixbox brings, but again, NOT for duplicate fx “algorithms” that will get a release on both TR and MB going forward.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 21, 2020)

There is enough overlap that that price is too high. For $49 I would probably grab it for the couple little extras and nice UI, but...more than that is just too much.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 21, 2020)

ps - I have gotten sucked into feeding the IK marketing machine with a LOT of Amplitube and T-Racks gear purchases over the years. I see no logic or reason whatsoever that would convince me that IK will add more FX to this package without expecting money in return for it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> ps - I have gotten sucked into feeding the IK marketing machine with a LOT of Amplitube and T-Racks gear purchases over the years. I see no logic or reason whatsoever that would convince me that IK will add more FX to this package without expecting money in return for it.


Me neither. And of course I get that their excellent fx cost money. But they want me to invest in something new. So, entice me! I like what I see. But.... I already have T-RackS. Will every new effect now basically be available for both? Will Mixbox eventually replace T-RackS? What’s the grand plan.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 21, 2020)

the grand plan is to extract money from our pockets. hehe. 

Anyway, MixBox is definitely cool, but IK has made a reputation for themselves over decades of all kinds of marketing mumbo jumbo with gear credits, jam points, humongous sales with prices slashed beyond belief on a regular basis, use group buy opportunities, etc.. That is what they have always done and that is what they will continue to do. They make some great products, I own most of them! MixBox is a pretty cool product too I might add, its just that the price they want is kind of high for what it is. If you already own a lot of their stuff, it has a huge amount of overlap. But if you don't own all their stuff, let's say this is the first IK purchase you've ever made, $149 is still kind of a lot for what it is, not to mention the $199 retail price they will want for it.

Most of us have all this FX ground well covered by so many other products from IK and from other places. I mean, GuitarRig alone pretty much has all these effects. Just one example. I have reverbs, filters and modulators coming out my ears...I don't need to pay $99 for a few more from IK just because of the MixBox eye candy...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 21, 2020)

It is more than eye candy. I can keep saying it or perhaps if you think you might still be interested you should demo it. Sorry to sound exasperated but I understand if it isn't for you but it seems to be a lot of conjecture and less actually trying it that is happening. That's fine if you don't like what you see or hear from the available materials but if you feel it deserves a chance then please just download the demo and decide for yourself. There are things that are not in T-RackS, AmpliTube, or SampleTank plus features and benefits of a product that is completely different than any of those as well. Some of you may benefit from that, some may not.

You can try it via IK Product Manager or click the button on the MixBox page


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been using the demo, its not conjecture. stand by everything I said. sorry if you don't like the criticism peter. I have already acknowledged that there are a few new things. perhaps you should acknowledge that there is 80% overlap with existing products.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 21, 2020)

If you feel it is asking too much for what it is, please note that someone on another forum did do the math:



> Let's do the math since no one has:
> 
> $200/70 = $2.85 per plugin
> $149 = $2.12 per plugin
> ...



And the differences in features, workflow, etc for "effects they already had" (but cannot be used in exactly the same way in most cases) worked very well for them:



> I demoed MixBox last night and the workflow is fantastic. I was able to work really fast and the variety of sound on offer is great. IK make killer stuff. My most used plugins are Tapes and Saturator X.
> 
> Is it worth $199/$149/$99? Absolutely it is. The new reverbs are really nice and much better than the old CSR.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 21, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I've been using the demo, its not conjecture. stand by everything I said. sorry if you don't like the criticism peter.


It's not that I don't like it, it is applying "this is too much to ask for it" (see the math above) and still thinking things like it is just the same thing you can get with what you already have (also not true, there's great new stuff - also the SampleTank 4 effects are available there, not in a rack and without a lot of the new features here, etc) and applying your opinion as what might be interpreted as presenting it as objective and universal fact is kind of what I don't really like. Sorry.

Edit - and if I was only referring to you I would have quoted your post which I did not. But please do know the "you" in my posts, including where I did quote you above, still is not specifically you. There's a lot of conjecture going on here, regardless.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 21, 2020)

and there comes the mighty IK marketing math.. heheheh. yes that is my opinion. Priced too high. Otherwise I would probably get it for the reasons already given.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 21, 2020)

As I posted earlier, being a T-Racks Max owner, the $99 price doesn't work for me. However, I will say that thanks to IK's amazingly generous group buys, I have acquired LOTS of IK plugins over the years for what works out to be about $10 per plugin. So taking the long view, $99 for Mixbox isn't that painful a pill to swallow.

But still... I'm having trouble justifying it to myself, and am going to pass.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 21, 2020)

sooner or later it will be possible to get it in a group buy or something....no worries. hehe. I feel like I've seen Amplitube go on sale for under $50 occasionally.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 21, 2020)

I cannot speak for anyone else, but I went ahead and downloaded the demo and have been trying it out, playing it through my guitar and all I can I say is...Wow! I am absolutely in love with it!? It is a completely different beast to that of T-Racks and is no way the same at all, to my ears it breathes and lives, the sound is so pristine and so versatile too! I love the amp section of the plugin, the amps are extremely dynamic and responsive. I love everything about it, so I went ahead an purchased it for the crossgrade price. It's worth every penny, and look forward to future updates. What I can't figure out is where are the 600 presets it mentions? Thank you IK Multimedia, an excellent product yet again and one that I will most definitely be using for sure as my go to for mixing and effects!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 21, 2020)

There are around 200 multi-presets, and then each of the 70 FX have 5-10 module-presets.. that all adds up to around 600.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 21, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> There are around 200 multi-presets, and then each of the 70 FX have 5-10 module-presets.. that all adds up to around 600.


Thank you for that Dewdman42, it's much appreciated. I thought it may be like that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

Please answer my simple question:

Will I need to buy every NEW plugin twice for full price going forward if I choose to keep T-RackS and also go the Mixbox route?

So a new cool plugin is released. Intro price $99.99. Then for me it will be 200 bucks because I want to keep both platforms “complete”?

Or will it be 99.99 and the 1.41€ per plugin “extra cost” for me seeing that I already bought the T-RackS version. Catch my drift? It is a very simple question. Please answer it, not with some math on the current extra added cost per plugin, but based on the actual pricing strategy once I own both “shells” and I want both to stay “complete”. What’s the plan then? This is a genuine question. Not some critique that fatigues you or whatever.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Please answer my simple question:
> 
> Will I need to buy every NEW plugin twice for full price going forward if I choose to keep T-RackS and also go the Mixbox route?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this question was directed at IK Multimedia, but I'll throw in my two cents for what it's worth.

I didn't come up with this advice, but I've embraced it: _never buy gear based on what the manufacturer might do_. Future plans don't always come to fruition, and policies change. It's best to base decisions on the current version and the current price.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> I'm guessing this question was directed at IK Multimedia, but I'll throw in my two cents for what it's worth.
> 
> I didn't come up with this advice, but I've embraced it: _never buy gear based on what the manufacturer might do_. Future plans don't always come to fruition, and policies change. It's best to base decisions on the current version and the current price.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But it doesn’t hurt to ask about a policy every once in a while. If I get a straight answer (“we will likely offer the same thing for both platforms for the same price so yes you’d have to buy each twice” for instance) I can then choose which platform I like best going forward.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Please answer my simple question:
> 
> Will I need to buy every NEW plugin twice for full price going forward if I choose to keep T-RackS and also go the Mixbox route?
> 
> ...



Found this similar question & response on Gearslutz:

Originally Posted by *zvenx* 


"...my concern is that six months from now there will be an mix box deluxe and a mix box Timberland edition etc and we end up where I am trying to avoid.

If you can at all say, is the plan in the foreseeable future for this to be this and nothing more?

That is if I buy it, there wont be a time in the foreseeable future where I have to buy add ons and some of the patches dont' work unless you have this module and that module?"

And this was IK's (Peter) response:

"I know of no plans to offer those sorts of versions or add-ons you mention but I also don't have my crystal ball handy and can't guarantee things that aren't on the roadmap. We do have plenty of other products not having to do with MixBox slated for this year and early next year, though, if that says anything.

Edit - you said six months? Yeah, you're very very likely safe unless things drastically change like Tom and Chris Lord-Alge or similar pressing the screws for us to expand tomorrow. Which still wouldn't likely happen (even if they asked!)



"


----------



## bosone (Sep 22, 2020)

basically it is a t-racks with more "basic" modules and without the possibility to buy extra effects?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2020)

bosone said:


> basically it is a t-racks with more "basic" modules and without the possibility to buy extra effects?


They’ll release a “platform” and never do upselling? IK Multimedia? Yeah. No.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 23, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I cannot speak for anyone else, but I went ahead and downloaded the demo and have been trying it out, playing it through my guitar and all I can I say is...Wow! I am absolutely in love with it!? It is a completely different beast to that of T-Racks and is no way the same at all, to my ears it breathes and lives, the sound is so pristine and so versatile too! I love the amp section of the plugin, the amps are extremely dynamic and responsive. I love everything about it, so I went ahead an purchased it for the crossgrade price. It's worth every penny, and look forward to future updates. What I can't figure out is where are the 600 presets it mentions? Thank you IK Multimedia, an excellent product yet again and one that I will most definitely be using for sure as my go to for mixing and effects!


Thank you for the kind words. It really works well for guitar, I'm tempted to use it instead of AmpliTube in some cases. We'll have a video from James Tyler Cody of The Blue Trees using MixBox for a really great guitar chain. He's also a member of AES and has a degree in Music Technology so he's no slouch as an engineer either!

The 600 presets includes the module-specific presets you can find for each of the https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/mixbox/&utm_source=forum&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=mixbox (MixBox) processor modules.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 23, 2020)

Think what you will, but this is not just T-RackS with more basic modules, nor do I have a crystal ball about the "platform" but based on the first part of this sentence that's not exactly what MixBox is about anyway. Will we evolve our products? Absolutely, we've been around over 20 years and will continue to create better versions of things where warranted. Does that mean this is going to have processors added in a few months? Doubtful, even if only based on what we DO have on the plate that doesn't require a crystal ball.

If MixBox as it is now isn't worth what you'd pay for it, by all means don't buy it. Nobody is forcing you to. I'm not selling you on it on spec, I'm telling you what it is and what it does and anybody who doesn't believe me, trust me, or wants to actually decide for themselves have full access to a demo long enough to mix a whole release without spending a penny. Do it, get your platinum record, never spend a dime. Or, demo it and like it and feel it is worth what you'd pay and grab it.

I hope that puts things into proper perspective and context and brings us down from "what may happen" and "what I think it is" or "it's just this" to "it isn't for me" or I hope more think "MixBox *is* for me" (and many have already come to that conclusion so thank you to those that went in on MixBox for what it is and what it can and will do for you and your music).


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 23, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Thank you for the kind words. It really works well for guitar, I'm tempted to use it instead of AmpliTube in some cases. We'll have a video from James Tyler Cody of The Blue Trees using MixBox for a really great guitar chain. He's also a member of AES and has a degree in Music Technology so he's no slouch as an engineer either!
> 
> The 600 presets includes the module-specific presets you can find for each of the https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/mixbox/&utm_source=forum&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=mixbox (MixBox) processor modules.



You're more than welcome, I meant what I said and I would most probably agree with you there where it concerns using Mixbox for guitar as opposed to Amplitube, I don't what it is but I find that the tone and sound is much more organic, rounded and defined like I was blown away!? I look forward to watching that video from James Tyler Cody when it comes out, as it will be interesting to take a more in depth look at it. After trying it out and purchasing it, I have no regrets it was money worth spent!

I look forward to future updates including its evolution and expansion as I absolutely love the workflow of it, being simple, straight forward and easy to use making my default plugin by default, I can see it pinoneering the next move for IK Multimedia in terms of progression and where this whole new line could take its product development.

May I also kindly suggest a low and high pass filter to be added to the British EQ Model if at all possible, as this is an important aspect of equing for us guitarists when it comes to adjusting low and high frequencies when trying to fit and sit the guitars into a mix, so that they stand out. This was also pointed out by a Youtuber called Audio Sorcerer as well.

I also think that it would be so amazing to have a vst host module to allow the use of other third party plugins within Mixbox, now that would be awesome!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you for the suggestions, I'll definitely pass those along to the team! Here is the James Tyler Cody video that was just published:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Please answer my simple question:
> 
> Will I need to buy every NEW plugin twice for full price going forward if I choose to keep T-RackS and also go the Mixbox route?
> 
> ...


^ So no answer? Ok. To be clear: I am a lifelong IK customer and right now own pretty much everything. Not some lurker who does nothing but spew negativity. I am seriously interested, but simply need this question answered.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> Your answer is in post #51 above. Some key points:
> 
> "...nor do I have a crystal ball about the 'platform'..."
> " [we] ...will continue to create better versions of things where warranted..."
> ...


I know. But still, I am sure the strategy has been laid out but as a customer I am given the distinct feeling I’m whining by a non-named “IKM” rep on here. “If you don’t want it for this price, just don’t get it bro. See if I care”... seems to be the general attitude to address loyal customers these days... ah well...

Edited for clarity:
I am a fan of most of IKM’s products. I use and promote Sampletank libraries on here. I use T-RackS5 effects on almost every track. I have sung Sunset Sound Studio Reverb’s praises. It is like @Polkasound says: a lot of people on here view purchasing decisions as investments. Like I said before: I view MB as a shell or platform and it is a totally reasonable expectation that in time IKM will release extensions and new additions. As a matter of fact: they would be stupid not to and I would applaud that strategy; it means even more functionality for us users. Now... I am contemplating what would happen if I would have both T-RackS AND MixBox in my arsenal and SOME DAY IKM drop a new awesome compressor, reverb or EQ option. Hell, for all I know they’ve licensed and emulated all Moogerfooger stuff. Intro price: $199, but hey I want to be able to insert it in my regular 2 bus AND via MixBus on a solo guitar track. Q: do I buy Moogerfooger twice? It’s a pretty reasonable question. If you need a crystal ball to even think of this question, then now you don’t anymore - I’ve just asked it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2020)

I totally understand information is or can be priviliged. Mind you, I’m not asking for that...

It is just that of course MixBus will see expansions, everyone with half a brain can see it coming. I don’t need a crystal ball for that. I even like it, more options are always good.

But looking at it from the perspective of adding a second fx platform from the same vendor, it begs the question whether there will be a special pricing scheme. This question can be answered:

1) we see where you’re coming from. Thanks for asking a question, loyal customer! We don’t know yet

2) we see where you’re coming from, etc. We see both platforms as two separate products and will likely charge you twice for any additions to either TR and MB, as both will have different use cases. So it may be wise to choose one of both, if your wish is to complete your collection

3) we may offer a discount program for those among our customers who decide to maintain both TR AND MB

4) look, if you think $99 is too much - fair enough - we don’t make you buy it.

If I’m only offered (4), I get the feeling I’m apparently asking stupid questions that don’t warrant any real response


/rant


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 24, 2020)

I feel I've answered your questions but you don't like the answers. I have no news to disclose on future developments of MixBox aside from reported issues being fixed. I will not comment on any conjecture internally or externally as things can always change. If you want to know what is available now, I'd follow our web site, newsletter, social media and also take the solid and sound advice from another user to purchase anything (not just MixBox) based on what is offered at the time of purchase not what may or may not come to be in the future feature/gear-wise.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2020)

Fair enough. I agree to disagree with you. I like to inform myself about future plans around a newly launched product. I don’t feel you really want to understand where I’m coming from, but it’s ok. I will wait for a year and just see where you’re heading with the product. I have little doubt it will be awesome and there are going to be expansions. In a year’s time I can decide. Cheers.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 24, 2020)

T-Racks has been on my master channel since like 2009. I never upgraded it to v5 as it was working perfectly, unfortunately that puts me out of the extra discount range, which is fine as I am not in dire need of any of the particular modules right now, I must have equivalents a few times over by this point. I do like the 'lunchbox' approach, reminds me somewhat of the Slate or Nomad MAGMA offerings, so I do want to pick it up at somepoint, if just for the different way it makes your mind think about the signal flow. But as others have said, due to the fact I feel like I already own most of the modules, I will probably wait for a sub $100 sale.

-DJ


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> _"I don’t feel you really want to understand where I’m coming from"_. That's when I felt compelled to write a little bit about PR. I'm confident the IK Multimedia rep understands exactly where you're coming from, as do I and everyone else reading this thread.


Ok man, thanks. To @IKMultimedia: I am sorry if I have given you the impression I was out for conflict. It could not be further from the truth. I’m not one of those whining kids over on KVR. I’m a IKM fan rather, who almost owns all products (really) and is pretty vocal on this forum about how good they sound. Your B3, Clavitube, SSSR and MODO modelled instruments frankly are some of the best VIs I have ever used. So I’ll go out on a positive note! Good luck with MixBox. It’s an awesome product. Cheers mate.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 27, 2020)

Update (@Polkasound @IKMultimedia) - I have tested MixBox. It is like the very cool Sampletank 4 effects I know on steroids. Presets sound good. It’s all relatively light on the CPU. Cool to work with and highly flexible. So for the intro price you get very good value (which by the way was never disputed by me). Definitely a great idea to release this. I may even prefer this in certain use cases over T-RackS. So... thought I’d be nice to share this


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Update (@Polkasound @IKMultimedia) - I have tested MixBox. It is like the very cool Sampletank 4 effects I know on steroids. Presets sound good. It’s all relatively light on the CPU. Cool to work with and highly flexible. So for the intro price you get very good value (which by the way was never disputed by me). Definitely a great idea to release this. I may even prefer this in certain use cases over T-RackS. So... thought I’d be nice to share this



I'm glad you agree to doctoremmet, these were exactly my thoughts too when I tried it out, and really see this as the future in terms of where IK Multimedia could go with this as there is so much potential and room for expansion and can also see myself using this more than T-Racks and even Amplitube in some cases, as it's all in one at your finger tips! It's very innovative indeed! I'm looking forward to seeing where this could go...It's definitely a winner for me! 😃


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 27, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing where this could go...It's definitely a winner for me!


Cool. For me too.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 28, 2020)

When do the introductory prices end? (Yes, I know, I always ask this question.)


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 28, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> When do the introductory prices end? (Yes, I know, I always ask this question.)


 
Don't worry, you're not the only one. The introductory price ends on October 31st.


----------



## telecode101 (Sep 28, 2020)

..


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 29, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Update (@Polkasound @IKMultimedia) - I have tested MixBox. It is like the very cool Sampletank 4 effects I know on steroids. Presets sound good. It’s all relatively light on the CPU. Cool to work with and highly flexible. So for the intro price you get very good value (which by the way was never disputed by me). Definitely a great idea to release this. I may even prefer this in certain use cases over T-RackS. So... thought I’d be nice to share this


Nice to hear! Thanks for sticking it out through a difficult conversation. Especially over something as non-essential as a plugin (but for making music which might just be VERY essential for many of us right now)! It really is an odd one in a way, where many won't "get" MixBox without trying it and even then of course it isn't for everybody. But a lot of people seem to like it.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh sorry and I almost forgot to mention this: 

MixBox 1.0.1 is now available for download via IK Product Manager.

What's New:

Fixed an issue with potential graphic artifacts on larger HD displays
Fixed an issue with latency compensation for bypassed modules with altered wet/dry values.
Fixed some incorrect Frequency values displayed on the EQ81 Channel Strip.
Fixed a potential graphics issue when resizing the GUI to smaller sizes.
Fixed text values to display centered in their boxes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Nice to hear! Thanks for sticking it out through a difficult conversation. Especially over something as non-essential as a plugin (but for making music which might just be VERY essential for many of us right now)! It really is an odd one in a way, where many won't "get" MixBox without trying it and even then of course it isn't for everybody. But a lot of people seem to like it.


Update 2: I bought it. It is a great plugin and I get it better now. I will still be using T-RackS for deeper editing and mastering, but MB will see a lot of use on inserts from now on.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 22, 2021)

IKMultimedia said:


> Nice to hear! Thanks for sticking it out through a difficult conversation. Especially over something as non-essential as a plugin (but for making music which might just be VERY essential for many of us right now)! It really is an odd one in a way, where many won't "get" MixBox without trying it and even then of course it isn't for everybody. But a lot of people seem to like it.


Hey there. Just wanted to check back in. I did a demo track for an awesome new 1989 Soviet guitar library by Karoryfer Samples, @DSmolken

I decided to go with MixBox and all fx you hear are done with only IK Multimedia lunchbox modules. There’s a melody line going through a Jazzchorus amp and some SEM filtering. There’s a line of Soviet guitar getting hit with a stick, through MixBox leslie. And finally I used a slightly distorted Minimoog filter, with resonance cranked up way high and put that through a digital delay line, only to end up with a pretty cool percussive clavinet type sound.

Very inspirational effects guys. It’s like these guitar lines were playing themselves once the FX were applied. @IKMultimedia


----------



## IKMultimedia (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow that's great! Nicely done, @doctoremmet !


----------

